# Help A Noob Please!



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

I was running cubed BAMF 1.09 just fine, but it started to get a little laggy, so today I decided that I would try a different kernel and see if I could speed things up. So I downloaded a new sense kernel the Jdkerenl V1.0.0 and flashed it. I noticed when it first loaded it was running a lot slower and I thought I would give it some time to load completely. I gave it a half hour and noticed when I came back that it had shut down and it wouldn't turn back on. I thought maybe the new kerenel caused the battery to drain really fast and plugged it in and then turned it on and the battery showed 79% but it was stuck on the lock screen, and nothing was responding. I let it sit a little longer and still just a frozen lock screen so I did a battery pull and tried to reboot again but now it just gets frozen at the white HTC screen and wont go past that. I did the whole hold the volume down and power button reboot into hboot and choose recovery and it would let me into recovery and it said
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E:Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log

I tried wiping data/factory reset and then wiping cache again and davlik cache then installing BAMF cubed 1.08 and it went through everything just fine, but with the same above message so I rebooted and again it stays frozen at the white HTC page and wont move from there. I let it sit for about 45 min and nothing. At this point I did another battery pull and googles the above E:Can't mount message and tried to read what people did and I didn't find anything under thunderbolt forums but I found some in other devices. One forum made it sound like I was bricked and not much I can do another forum made it sound like it was a soft brick and something to do with recovery, and then another it seemed like they had to unroot their phone and that fixed it. I started with the recovery problem and thought maybe I could install the team win recovery and see if that would fix it. So I downloaded it on my computer put it on the sd card and ran it in hboot. It takes and says recovery updating but I don't get the little bar on the side. I figured I would let it keep loading and see what comes of it but it was the same nothing changed after an hour so I did a battery pull. Then I thought well it happened after the kernel and so I tried flashing a different kernel and then I tried rebooting after that and still the same stuck on the HTC white screen. Then I tried flashing the team win recovery one more time with the same result as the first time. I also tried restoring a rom that I had backed up with no luck, so I thought I would just try downloading another ROM and see if flashing it would make any difference and that is where I am now. I am currently trying to flash gingeritis3D V1.07 but it has been stuck at the wiping courtesy of Charmin Ultra... for the past 20 min as I write this, but it took a long time to wipe when I reloaded BAMF cubed too, so I am just giving it time. My next plan is to try un-rooting my phone as described thread on here but I'm not sure if that will work either.

Does anyone have any ideas on what I need to do to fix my phone. I have tried exploring the forums and trying to fix it on my own first but I am not having any success and I would really like to have my phone working again soon.


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Something similar happened to me. You could try flashing an RUU. that's what fixed my problem.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd say to ruu back to stock and re root.

My phone randomly shuts itself off, no matter what kernel or rom....so my advice is that if ruu'ing doesn't help, call up vzw and get a replacement.


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

Ok another Noob question. Does anyone have a link to the new full RUU that I can flash in hboot. I am looking but the ones I keep finding say to boot in recovery not in hboot. I will keep looking but if you have a link to one that would be great. Thanks


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I'd say to ruu back to stock and re root.
> 
> My phone randomly shuts itself off, no matter what kernel or rom....so my advice is that if ruu'ing doesn't help, call up vzw and get a replacement.


He could just use a rooted RUU version that's what I used.


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

do you have a link to a rooted RUU that I can flash in hboot?


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm trying the RUU from the how to return to stcok thread. I will let you know if it works. I just really need my phone tomorrow. Thanks for your help guys!!!


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

OK I'm getting a little worried. The RUU it has a a list of things to update and the first one is boot and it has said updating for 20 min now and it hasn't changed. I don't think it is working. I am trying to stay calm and hope that it works, but I am really worried that it isn't going to work.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

robertesteele said:


> OK I'm getting a little worried. The RUU it has a a list of things to update and the first one is boot and it has said updating for 20 min now and it hasn't changed. I don't think it is working. I am trying to stay calm and hope that it works, but I am really worried that it isn't going to work.


DO NOT PULL YOUR BATTERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

How long do I let it sit before I pull the battery. If it is still in the same spot come morning then what do I do? Thanks for the confidence in not pulling my battery, I get tempted.


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

Resisted the temptation. 2 hours later even with the phone plugged in the screen when black. Now I am letting the battery charge up some more and I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## robertesteele (Jul 26, 2011)

OK so this morning I just tried turning it on normal to see what would happen and it no longer goes to the white HTC screen it now takes me to the hboot menu from a normal start. I tried to flash the new the RUU again with the same problem it just says updating on the [1] Boot and doesn't do anything. I will let it run it's course again and see if having a fully charged battery helps but I think my phone is toast. I really hope not because I can't afford a new one.


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

Does hboot say S-on or off? Can you get into clockwork or whatever recovery your using?

Sent from the nearest cellular tower.


----------

